# More Feathered Friends



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2014)

C&C welcomed.

1) Groupies



Group Shot by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

2) Northern Shovelers



Northern Shovelers by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

3) 


Northern Shovelers by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

4) Ibis



White-faced Ibis by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

5) 


_39A3448 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

6) Starling



European Starling-1 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

7) Hawkeye Pierce



_39A3544 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

8) 


_39A3545 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr

9) 


_39A3518 by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## shefjr (Dec 28, 2014)

The starlings have such pretty colors but, oh how I dispise them! They empty out my feeders in about two days.
You have some really nice captures here!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 28, 2014)

shefjr said:


> The starlings have such pretty colors but, oh how I dispise them! They empty out my feeders in about two days.
> You have some really nice captures here!


Thank you Shefster 

I can imagine they can do some serious damage.  They were stuffing those worms in their mouths like chipmunks.


----------



## BillM (Dec 28, 2014)

Beautiful set JR !!!

Love the bug eyes in #2


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 28, 2014)

Very difficult to pick a fav here, but if I had to it would be #5 and #6 for me.. pretty work Jaca


----------



## LilyBee (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow that second pic! Others are great too.


----------



## Woodsman (Dec 29, 2014)

Lovely set, 1&2 are my favs, great clarity


----------



## KenC (Dec 29, 2014)

Really nice set.  That face in #2 is the craziest thing I've ever seen on a bird.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 29, 2014)

Great set, like 3 mostly.  Happy holidays to you and the misses.


----------



## baturn (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice set! #2 for me.


----------



## baturn (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice set! #2 for


----------



## baturn (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice set! #2 for me.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2014)

Some great stuff here as always.. but the facial expression on the shoveler taking off is just priceless.  He just looks like he's totally shocked that he actually got airborne.. lol


----------



## waday (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice set! Love them!

I like #1 and #2. The eyes are awesome!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 29, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Some great stuff here as always.. but the facial expression on the shoveler taking off is just priceless.  He just looks like he's totally shocked that he actually got airborne.. lol



Haaaa, I thought about asking for a MEME.  Mr. Rob Benz, I bet you can come up with a bunch of great ones for that picture.  PLEASE PLEASE?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Some great stuff here as always.. but the facial expression on the shoveler taking off is just priceless.  He just looks like he's totally shocked that he actually got airborne.. lol
> ...



Lol.. ok, how about we start with:

I think I can - I think I can - I think I can..   Holy Crap, I really did!

Or perhaps:

Ok.. flaps.. rudder.. steer.. steer.. STEER!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 29, 2014)

I love the hawk, especially 7+8. I've been seeing a ton of hawks out and about lately, but haven't got any good flight shots yet.


----------



## snerd (Dec 29, 2014)

Great set. Number 2 is HILarious!!!


----------



## Hunter58 (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice set.  I really like the pair of Shovelers in flight but could wish for more room around them and in front, the crop seems tight but you may have been trying to eliminate unwanted things in the background.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 29, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Very nice set.  I really like the pair of Shovelers in flight but could wish for more room around them and in front, the crop seems tight but you may have been trying to eliminate unwanted things in the background.



Thanks you everyone. 

Hunter, I wish I had more room on the top, but that was it.  I probably was caught by surprise and quickly just aimed, focused, and shot, with little time to zoom out.  

It's all part of the challenges of getting BIF.  I often curse the bird, the lens and myself [emoji6]

I will post the original for reference and let everyone see all that was cropped out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is the original.  Trying to rack my brain as to what I was doing prior to the shot.  More than likely I was focused on something further away and this pair came zipping by.  The focus did it's job, but I failed to spin that zoom ring.  More than likely I muttered "Oh crap, here they come" as my sphincter tightened in excitement.  Sorry TMI 




_39A3778 by jsteve5506, on

and one more shot at 300mm as opposed to 600mm.



_39A3781 by jsteve5506, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 29, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> I love the hawk, especially 7+8. I've been seeing a ton of hawks out and about lately, but haven't got any good flight shots yet.



It's so hit and miss.  If you find one perched and are patient enough, they usuallly fly off in the opposite direction. "THIS WAY YOU STUPID HAWK!"


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 29, 2014)

snerd said:


> Great set. Number 2 is HILarious!!!



Would you like to try with a MEME?  I really like Robbins first one


----------



## snerd (Dec 29, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Great set. Number 2 is HILarious!!!
> ...


I may not always have a successful takeoff............
But when I do............ it's eye-popping!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2014)

You can always add a little more canvas in PS Jack 

A 5 minute version


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 29, 2014)

All dam fine shots.  But the lighting on that second Black/Glossy Ibis is exceptional.  Well DONE!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 29, 2014)

BillM said:


> You can always add a little more canvas in PS Jack
> 
> A 5 minute version
> 
> View attachment 92079



Oh thank you Bill.   Really need to take advantage of PS since I'm paying for it.  

What you have done here is exactly the type of processing I need to learn and practice.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Desi (Dec 29, 2014)

That Ibis is gorgeous.  Nice shots.  Did you take these at Bolsa Chica?


----------



## snerd (Dec 29, 2014)

{Posted with permission}


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2014)

#2 . . . "ohmygodohmygodohmygod!  I made it!"


----------



## BillM (Dec 30, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Oh thank you Bill.   Really need to take advantage of PS since I'm paying for it.
> 
> What you have done here is exactly the type of processing I need to learn and practice.




Here is a quick tutorial on adding canvas, there are dozens of ways to do this so use the one that is most comfortable for you


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 30, 2014)

BillM said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thank you Bill.   Really need to take advantage of PS since I'm paying for it.
> ...


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 30, 2014)

Desi said:


> That Ibis is gorgeous.  Nice shots.  Did you take these at Bolsa Chica?



Thanks Desi.  These were taken at San Joaquin Wildlife Sanctuary; the Starling was at Laguna Niguel regional park.


----------

